# Week one of our renovation



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

One week into our renovation process - converting the greens from tifdwarf to tifeagle. Full removal of the 27 year old construction, redesign and new drainage, gravel, sand and grass.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

That is quite the renovation :shock:


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh cool!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

FASCINATING!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Subscribed.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

^what @Ware said. Love me some @viva_oldtrafford posts


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Step one involves the process of sod cutting all the grass out. We remove that then starting working on the organic layer that has built up over the 27 years...after that we remove as much of the old usga sand as possible. We will build some new tees with th organics, and topdress fwys and tees with the old sand. Lastly, they strip out the old drainage...we're leaving the old gravel in, but working it into the subgrade. In all, we're excavating to a depth of 22" +/-.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Can't wait to see the results


----------



## TNTurf84 (Jan 10, 2021)

Why did you choose to with TifEagle, and did you consider any of the ultradwarf zoysias? They seem to be a very hot trend over the past few years.

Hope your renovation goes smoothly. Is this a full reno or just a greens conversion?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

TNTurf84 said:


> Why did you choose to with TifEagle, and did you consider any of the ultradwarf zoysias? They seem to be a very hot trend over the past few years.
> 
> Hope your renovation goes smoothly. Is this a full reno or just a greens conversion?


we like the genetic stability with tifeagle. we also like the lengthy history it has to look at. New grasses are cool, and may offer some phenomenal putting surfaces, but when you're dropping well over $1m, and closing the course for 6 months, do you really want to use something still in the prototype phase? I have no issues with water, soil, climate, sunlight etc..so going to zoysia doesn't make a lot of sense. Eagle has a fantastic track record...we hope to add to that.

Full greens reno, roughly 12 new tees being built, and I have a drainage crew adding about 80k lf of subsurface drainage starting in about 2 weeks.


----------



## TNTurf84 (Jan 10, 2021)

I never have worked on TifEagle. Back when all of the courses around me were converting from bent to Bermuda. There was tons of discussion around the different cultivars. Most in my area went with Champion or Eagle. It was a huge learning curve for everyone. I am still a bentgrass guy at heart.

The sod farm I used to work for was pushing Prizm zoysia from David Doguet at Balderunner Farms. I saw some installs and visited a farm growing foundation plots. I have been out of the turf business for almost 3 years now and a lot has changed since then. I wasn't sure how much it had taken off.

Renovations are a fun and stressful time for a superintendent. I hope everything goes smoothly and you stay on schedule and budget.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

TNTurf84 said:


> I never have worked on TifEagle. Back when all of the courses around me were converting from bent to Bermuda. There was tons of discussion around the different cultivars. Most in my area went with Champion or Eagle. It was a huge learning curve for everyone. I am still a bentgrass guy at heart.
> 
> The sod farm I used to work for was pushing Prizm zoysia from David Doguet at Balderunner Farms. I saw some installs and visited a farm growing foundation plots. I have been out of the turf business for almost 3 years now and a lot has changed since then. I wasn't sure how much it had taken off.
> 
> Renovations are a fun and stressful time for a superintendent. I hope everything goes smoothly and you stay on schedule and budget.


Thanks! I was told that "you'll have a lot of material to use / lose." Wasn't sure I expected THIS amount of stuff. It's insanity.


----------



## S281346 (Sep 15, 2018)

TNTurf84 said:


> I never have worked on TifEagle. Back when all of the courses around me were converting from bent to Bermuda. There was tons of discussion around the different cultivars. Most in my area went with Champion or Eagle. It was a huge learning curve for everyone. I am still a bentgrass guy at heart.
> 
> The sod farm I used to work for was pushing Prizm zoysia from David Doguet at Balderunner Farms. I saw some installs and visited a farm growing foundation plots. I have been out of the turf business for almost 3 years now and a lot has changed since then. I wasn't sure how much it had taken off.
> 
> Renovations are a fun and stressful time for a superintendent. I hope everything goes smoothly and you stay on schedule and budget.


How did the Prizm Zoysia look compared to eagle? About to order it for my back yard. Did Trinity Zoysia at my old house and loved it.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

We have an organic layers coming off of each green. Areas with low cec and areas with bad soil structure will benefit from an aerfication and topdressing with the organic / sand material. Our 419 nursery needs some remediation, so were doing that this morning.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm loving this thread. Wish it was a YouTube channel! This would be one worth watching for sure!!!


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

We can also re-construct tees with the organic layer. 
Strip the sod. Use om to bring uo the front of the tee - connecting 2 diff boxes. Laser level. Celebration sprigs.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

In addition to renovating the putting surfaces, we're installing roughly 70k linear feet of drainage in 11 of 18 holes - through the process of slit trenching. By cutting a small 3" trench (14-18" deep) and placing a perforated 2" line in the hole (on 12' spacing) we can help to reduce the amount of days that we are closed due to wet conditions. We backfill with the usga sand that we removed from the 27 year old greens, no gravel is necessary. Very excited about this part of the renovation.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

@viva_oldtrafford Out of sure curiosity alone. Can you make note of the root depth of some of your older greens vs the root depth of some of your older fairway surfaces with "standard" bermudas?

Not looking for exact numbers, a general estimate is fine, I'm just generally curious about:

1. If there is a difference
2. How deep well maintained golf course roots actually go on different surfaces.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Are those catch basins on photo #5?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> Are those catch basins on photo #5?


No, just the 2" to 4" adapters. They install a 4" line (none perforated) for every 2500' of 2" and tee those 2" into the 4". In this case, that line is running into the canal in the distance. We have washout spaced throughout the hole, but nothing is larger than 2"…we're relatively flat and don't have the need for large catch basins.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> Are those catch basins on photo #5?


No, just the 2" to 4" adapters. They install a 4" line (none perforated) for every 2500' of 2" and tee those 2" into the 4". In this case, that line is running into the canal in the distance. We have washout spaced throughout the hole, but nothing is larger than 2"…we're relatively flat and don't have the need for large catch basins.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks for the explanation @viva_oldtrafford. This is one of my favorite threads!


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

One of my clubs courses is getting new greens. Club decided on TifTuf tee boxes and Champion G12 Bermuda. Can't wait.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Some brief shots from this week. Practice facility getting wrapped up. Should have sprigs en route for 5-7 greens here in about 2 weeks. The green where the hauler is dumping is our putting green…it's getting close to almost 500 ton of sand (an 80:20 usga mix).


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Sprigs went in today. 5 greens total. 34,000 sq ft. TifEagle @ 35 bushels / m and double cut into the profile.

22-0-22 @ 2lb n/m (yes, that's right) pre plant immediately prior to sprigs. 
5-6-6 @ .5 lb n/m as well.

Poured the water to it after that.


----------



## traderntexas (Jul 20, 2019)

How are your sprigs looking?


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

I would love to see what attachments y'all use for spreading knocking that dirt down and spreading it around. I see the dozer but what is would you bring in as the final step before laying new sod? Or do you guys have superior equipment where that is not even needed?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

traderntexas said:


> How are your sprigs looking?


They look good!

I mowed them Tuesday (24 days post planting). Mower is at .180" The pro gator was filled after 2 greens.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@viva_oldtrafford - I think a journal is in order for the work at your course. Always love following along with your posts- I think a consolidated thread would be awesome. Good luck on the reno- looks like everything is coming along nicely!


----------



## jt1068 (7 mo ago)

keep the updates coming! great to see this on such a scale


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

We're sprigging 6 more holes today. We went from 35 bushels to 40.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Would you mind showing some closer photos of the cultipacker you are pulling behind the tractor?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> Would you mind showing some closer photos of the cultipacker you are pulling behind the tractor?


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> We're sprigging 6 more holes today. We went from 35 bushels to 40.


This is amazing. Do you by chance know if Pike Creek takes residential orders? Or do they only deal in commercial turf?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

atticus said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > We're sprigging 6 more holes today. We went from 35 bushels to 40.
> ...


I'm sure they offer sod services to residents. Sprigs, especially the putting green varieties, might not be as accessible. Could be wrong. We had to secure our sprigs in Jan / Feb with a 20% deposit and we had to send a bottle of Lexicon so they could pre treat the sprigs.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> I'm sure they offer sod services to residents. Sprigs, especially the putting green varieties, might not be as accessible. Could be wrong. We had to secure our sprigs in Jan / Feb with a 20% deposit and we had to send a bottle of Lexicon so they could pre treat the sprigs.


Cheers, thanks I'll reach out to them. I put Zorro in the back at our new place but it's pretty much salad in the front. Wanted to match the back to the front without the middleman mark up like I had to swallow when using a vendor to do the backyard.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Here's a glimpse of the watering regiment with news sprigs on a sand based medium in cent FL. This was install date, and the times reset at noon. Each head does roughly 45gpm. Some heads have the capability to cover the entire green; that's why some numbers are higher.


----------

